# My monitor lizards



## D.J. (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry guys but I talk in it.  

http://youtu.be/GXNZDxmH-6o


----------



## agent A (Feb 13, 2012)

how sweet :wub: 

u should get some firebelly toads  

they r awesome!!!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Feb 13, 2012)

The closest I've been to a firebelly toad was ID'ing a kindergartener who didn't even know what species of amphibian his pet was.


----------



## D.J. (Feb 13, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> The closest I've been to a firebelly toad was ID'ing a kindergartener who didn't even know what species of amphibian his pet was.


Ya I had them when I was like 5


----------



## D.J. (Feb 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## Mantiskid (Jun 26, 2012)

Were those live rats you fed them?


----------

